# Jeter.....



## Tom Kosensky (Feb 9, 2017)

It was only back in February that I posted here about the loss of Josh. On New Year's Eve, we lost Jeter. While Josh was a 12.5-year old dog who succumbed to old age and natural causes, Jeter was only 8 and died of hemangiosarcoma. What they say sometimes is true: One day, your dog is outside playing fetch, the next day you are at the vet, receiving a diagnosis of advanced cancer with no possible cure or treatment. Devastating day, but we will get through it. We had three goldens in February - we now have 1, though we were already in search mode for another.

Jeter was showing subtle signs of being sick, but they weren't giant red flags. He started to slow down, especially going up stairs, but we attributed it to arthritis. He was sleeping more than typical, but when a dog gets to be around the age he was, you start expecting some extra sleep. When we took him to the vet initially, it was seen as general arthritis, and I agreed with that. That is exactly what I thought when I brought him in. They did a full exam, and didn't sense anything wrong. His weight was the same it always was, he was eating and drinking (he did have one day weeks ago where he didn't eat, but we didn't think the dog had cancer - we thought he had a tummy issue. We put him on a strict boiled chicken regimen, and he was fine. 

Below is the tribute to Jeter....a once-in-a-lifetime dog that we will forever hold close in our hearts.

Tennis Balls and Meatballs: Jeter (July 5, 2009 ? December 31, 2017) ? TK's Golden Retriever Blog


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

What a beautiful and touching blog about a special boy. I couldn't get through it without lots of tears. I have dealt with hemangiosarcoma several times and it never never is easy.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

That's was a beautiful blog and Jeter sounds like such a special boy. I am so sorry for your losses.:crying:


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Very sorry to hear of your loss of handsome Jeter. Like many here unfortunately, I have lost a cherished golden before his time to that vile disease @ 8.5 years old. Sincerest condolences.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tom*

Tom: I am so very sorry about Jeter, and I've added him to the Rainbow Bridge List. 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...7-2017-rainbow-bridge-list-4.html#post7394154

Ken and I have lost three dogs to Hemangiosarcoma, a Golden Ret. and two Samoyeds. It is a fast moving disease!

My Smooch and Snobear will look after Josh and Jeter at the Bridge.

My Sister's Mother-in-Law lives in Toms River, and my Sister lives in Galloway.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am very sorry for your losses, especially your recent loss of Jeter. 
What a special boy, wonderful tribute. 

I hope you find comfort knowing your boys are together again.


----------



## Tom Kosensky (Feb 9, 2017)

gold4me said:


> What a beautiful and touching blog about a special boy. I couldn't get through it without lots of tears. I have dealt with hemangiosarcoma several times and it never never is easy.


Thank you. This was our first personal contact with this demon of a cancer, though I definitely knew of its existence, given the breed we love so much. To actually EXPERIENCE it, however, is much different than reading the literature. Other than the fact we were able to peacefully let him go, I can't think of a worse thing to happen - a seemingly healthy dog (I know on the inside, he really wasn't) suddenly gone. But we will go on, and another Golden will hopefully be in our lives very soon.


----------



## Tom Kosensky (Feb 9, 2017)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I am very sorry for your losses, especially your recent loss of Jeter.
> What a special boy, wonderful tribute.
> 
> I hope you find comfort knowing your boys are together again.


One of our best comforts. They gave each other a lot in life, and will again in the afterlife. I worry about the girl that has been left behind, as she is definitely taking his loss hard. She will get over it, but it is just sad to see the surviving dog in "mourning".


----------



## Tom Kosensky (Feb 9, 2017)

Karen519 said:


> Tom: I am so very sorry about Jeter, and I've added him to the Rainbow Bridge List.
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...7-2017-rainbow-bridge-list-4.html#post7394154
> 
> Ken and I have lost three dogs to Hemangiosarcoma, a Golden Ret. and two Samoyeds. It is a fast moving disease!
> ...


Thank you, Karen! I replied to your private message, but can't yet send it until I reach a certain post threshold!

Small world in that you have family that lives so close. The more one reads about this disease, the scarier it is. I remain in complete shock.


----------



## Tom Kosensky (Feb 9, 2017)

alphadude said:


> Very sorry to hear of your loss of handsome Jeter. Like many here unfortunately, I have lost a cherished golden before his time to that vile disease @ 8.5 years old. Sincerest condolences.


We have heard from one of my wife's friends that she lost a Golden to the same disease at 8. My sister lost a dog (not a Golden) to the disease I believe at a bit of an older age, but I forget. I hope some day all canine cancers can just go away, and this particular one needs to be destroyed for good.


----------



## Tom Kosensky (Feb 9, 2017)

mylissyk said:


> Thank you for sharing.


You are welcome. Thanks for reading!


----------



## Tom Kosensky (Feb 9, 2017)

cwag said:


> That's was a beautiful blog and Jeter sounds like such a special boy. I am so sorry for your losses.:crying:


He wasn't one in a million - he was one in a gazillion. He was an amazing boy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Tom Kosensky said:


> One of our best comforts. They gave each other a lot in life, and will again in the afterlife. I worry about the girl that has been left behind, as she is definitely taking his loss hard. She will get over it, but it is just sad to see the surviving dog in "mourning".


The one left behind does grieve the loss of their buddy(s) as much as we do and I agree, it's really sad and hard to see. Be there for her.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Tom, I'm terribly sorry for your losses in 2017. It must seem almost too much to bear. Both Josh and Jeter were very handsome boys and Jeter's last blog post was so touching - your love for your boy comes shining through.

Many of us here have unfortunately experienced hemangiosarcoma with our goldens. My experience was 20 years ago and the dog it stole from me was my heart and soul dog, Nikki. I had never heard of it before and probably not a lot was know about it then. 

What a wonderful day it will be if that horrible disease can be wiped out.

Sending prayers for comfort and hoping that a new golden comes your way soon. Hugs and ear rubs to your girl as she also grieves.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Im so sorry for your loss of both dogs... I have lost 2 of my bff's in 6 mos. time, so I totally feel your pain.. I couldnt finish reading the blog, for too many tears in my eyes... I will come back to finish reading.... RIP sweet Jeter, run and find your brother Josh..... take care...Hope your girl is able to move on without her bff.....


----------



## Sparky 08 (Aug 15, 2017)

Reading your post brought to many tears that I had to go hide to finish reading , it brought back to many memories , I to lost that special boy back in August at 9 yr old , didn’t know he was sick till 3 days before he passed, they are special dogs , I’m so sorry for your lost , you gave them the best life that anyone could.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Your Jeter was a handsome fella. Thank you for sharing your story of Jeter in the fabulous blog that captures his spirit. In a communal way, sharing your Jeter story on a forum can be quite cathartic. Many here share your loss having faced the same well worn path of loosing a Golden to a Hemangio.... Rest assured Jeter loved you for how you gave him a great life. I hope time and his great memories he left you with will help you feel better soon. 

Godspeed to Jeter


dlm ny country

“What we have once enjoyed,  we can never lose.  All that we love deeply  becomes a part of us. ” – Helen Keller


----------



## fghtffyrdmns (Jan 3, 2018)

I am so sorry about your loss. I lost my Jeter four years ago. It fills my heart to hear that there are other golden named Jeter that were so so so loved. I'll be sending you my most happiest thoughts.


----------



## Simbadoo'smom (Dec 15, 2017)

Tom,

I'm so sorry about Jeter. I too lost my beloved Simba to that horrid cancer less than an month ago on December 8th. He was my only dog, my heart dog, and I am lost without him. I miss him so much, like you miss your Jeter I'm sure.

Simba was my first Golden and my first dog to pass away so young. My previous dogs (not purebreds) lived to the ripe old age of 15 and 16, so I was completely unprepared for this devastating loss. 

Unfortunately, so many of us on here have gone through the same thing you are going through now, so I hope you can find some comfort knowing that you are not alone, and we are here to help you through this most difficult time.

Dohna


----------

